# Buzz Controller als Buzzer verwenden



## Novaa (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo Community,
kennt sich einer mit damit aus wie man Buzz Controller am Pc verwendet und diese dann mit Java abfragt ?

Oder kennt einer andere Controller die man ganz einfach mit Java verwalten kann?

Grüße 
Novaaa


----------



## Flown (15. Mai 2017)

Musst du dir selbst zusammenbasteln mit JNI. Außer natürlich es gibt schon was vorgefertigtes für Java.


----------

